# Installation imprimante (stylewriter II) via prise imprimante sur G3 beige + OS 9



## ccciolll (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, et bonne année au passage, tiens.

Bon, malgré des recherches fastidieuses (faire une recherche sur internet ou les forums macgé avec un modem 56 K tellement lent qu'on à l'iumpression que l'ordi est toujours en train du buguer ("encore un coup de l'octet rouge ?") il y a de quoi devenir furax), je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse pertinente.

Le pire, c'est que je pense bien que c'est le genre de choses que j'aurais fait sans problème il y a quelques années, mais ça fait trop longtemps que j'ai quitté os9, j'ai tout oublié.

Enfin voilà.

J'ai trouvé, via Ibée, une StyleWriter II pour ma mère.
J'avais bien une belle LaserWriter II avec câbles pour réseau localtalk en réseve, mais elle n'en a pas voulu sous prétexte que c'est trop encombrant.
Bref, voilà la StyleWriter II avec son câble impirmante, que j'essaye d'installer.
Mais je n'y parviens pas.
Donc la machine c'est un G3 beige desktop, tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal, avec au cul une prise "modem" et une prise "imprimante" de la même forme. Je ne sais plus comment on appelle ces prises. Appletalk, peut-être ? Bref, j'ai un câble qui de toute évdence se branche entre l'une de ces prises et l'imprimante.
Comme la prise modem est occupée par le modem, j'ai branché l'imprimante sur la prise imprimante (après tout, c'est ce qui semble le plus logique).

Il est en os 9.2.1

Mais dans le sélecteur, et bien que j'aie pris soin de brancher et de démarrer l'imprimante avant même de démarrer le mac, pas de trace de cette imprimante. Je ne trouve que "olifax", qui correspond au modem (il fait aussi fax). Il me semble qu'il y avait une méthode pour "appeler" une imprimante dans le sélecteur, mais pas moyen de m'en souvenir. Et rien dans les menus déroulants, ni dans l'aide.

j'ai essayé aussi en branchant l'imprimante sur la prise modem, avec redémarrage, tout dans les règles, mais pareil : pas d'imprimante dans le sélectuer mais la présence de Olifax (est-ce normal qu'olifax apparaisse dans le sélecteur alors que ce dernier n'est plus connecté à l'ordi ?).

j'ai vaguement tenté de lancer laserwriter8 mais je n'ai pas réussi. Peut-être que ça ne se lance pas Je me souviens juste que c'était un truc à avoir pour imprimer mais c'est tout.

Je n'ai pas trouvé de driver pour stylewriter II dans la machine. Déjà, ça, c'est peut-être problématique. Mais de mon souvenir, l'absence d'un driver n'a jamais empêché une imprimante de monter. D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas trouvé de driver pour SWII. les infos trouvées sur Macgé me laissent penser que le driver de la SW 2500 pourront faire l'affaire. Bon je les ai downloadés, on verra bien, mais là je ne suis plus chez ma mère (je suis parti avant de passer le G3 par la fenêtre du 5e étage).

bref, bon les questions pour l'instant, en gros.

- est-ce qu'une imprimante, ou au moins un stylewriter II, peut se brancher sur un G3 avec un simple câble collé sur la prise "imprimante" ? Ou alors faut-il faire un réseau appletalk ?

- comment faire apparaitre une imprimante dans le sélecteur? Y-a-t'il une procédure ?


----------



## Invité (1 Janvier 2008)

Il te faut un driver pour ta SW II.
Je vais allumer le Starmax, pour le chercher.
a tout de suite.

Edit

Il faut le driver SW couleur 1500. Je l'ai posé ici.
N'oublie pas de vérifier aussi appletalk. Par défaut, il est activé et sur le port imprimante.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2008)

ccciolll a dit:


> bref, bon les questions pour l'instant, en gros.
> 
> - est-ce qu'une imprimante, ou au moins un stylewriter II, peut se brancher sur un G3 avec un simple câble collé sur la prise "imprimante" ? Ou alors faut-il faire un réseau appletalk ?



Non, pour ce modèle, connexion série directe, pas d'AppleTalk



ccciolll a dit:


> - comment faire apparaitre une imprimante dans le sélecteur? Y-a-t'il une procédure ?



On ne fait pas "apparaître" une imprimante dans le sélecteur. C'est la présence de son "extension pilote" dans le dossier "Extensions" qui en fait apparaître l'icône, que l'imprimante soit présente ou non. As tu vérifié que ces pilotes n'étaient pas dans le dossier "Extensions désactivées" ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Janvier 2008)

Un de plus, pour la forme  

Ici, le pilote pour Une StyleWiter II toute bête, fourni par Apple. (Un sélecteur + Une extension système à mettre dans le dossier idoine  ((((C'est bien comme ça qu'on dit ?))))

Pilot que j'ai moi-même utilisé sur un iBook pour une SWII branché via un adaptateur Keyspan USB/SerialMac
Aujourd'hui, c'est ma mère qui l'utilise sur un eMac sous Mac OS X 10.4.11 (Non, j'ai pas fumé de l'herbe, c'est possible)


Increvable ces imprimantes.....


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Un de plus, pour la forme
> 
> Ici, le pilote pour Une StyleWiter II toute bête, fourni par Apple. (Un sélecteur + Une extension système à mettre dans le dossier idoine  ((((C'est bien comme ça qu'on dit ?))))
> 
> ...



Je ne me souviens pas à quelle occasion Apple préconisait de ne plus utiliser le driver d'origine, mais celui de la SW1500. Un passage de 7 à 8, ou à 9, peut être.
Mais c'était conseillé à ce moment !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Janvier 2008)

Ha...; je comprends mieux pourquoi tu lui avait donné celui pour la SW1500.... :rose:

Ceci dit, pour le temps que j'ai utilisé la SWII sur mon classic(Sys 7.0.1) puis sur mon iBook (OS9.2.2), aucun problème à déplorer.


----------



## ccciolll (7 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour les drivers, moi ma recherche m'avait amené à trouver un document PDF de mode d'emploi de la SWII et effectivement des drivers de SW1500, mais pas les mêmes que les votres.
Ma foi, si pascal77 sit qu'on ne peut pas faire monter sans driver, je pouvais essayer longtemps !
C'est fou, j'ai tout oublié de classic !
Et pour autant, je ne suis pas devenu à l'aise dans osX comme je l'étais dans classic.

Enfin, bon, ça plante moins souvent, donc peut-être que la cause est là : moins de plantage = moins de bidouillage = moins de connaissance du système.

Prochain épisode, probablement dimanche (le fameux repas dominical ;-) )


----------

